# 2500 vs 3000 Size reels



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

Any advantage or disadvantage of a 2500 vs 3000 reel size. Both sizes are similar in wt, obviously more line capacity with deeper spool. Don't know if greater line capacity is that big of an advantage if targeting inshore species. Some say better handle on the 3000 size, T handle vs barrel handle on the 2500.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess it just depends on what you prefer. I like a 2500 over a 3000 for most uses. I even have some 1000 size reels that I use. Hooked a nice King Mackerel on one once.... Didn't land him.... haha


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

NoMoSurf said:


> I guess it just depends on what you prefer. I like a 2500 over a 3000 for most uses. I even have some 1000 size reels that I use. Hooked a nice King Mackerel on one once.... Didn't land him.... haha


 Get spooled?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Most 2500 and 3000 reels, such as shimano, the 3000 is the same exact reel with the bigger spool, different handle and in some cases more drag. All about what you're fishing for I guess. I usually go with the 3000 if it's between those two b/c, well, why not??


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

2500 and 3000 are the same reel like Wharf rat said. Go with the 3000 more drag and line capacity than the 2500.


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

I agree with the 3000 replies. Own a 2500 and it can be fun at times, but when you get into some of the bigger fish that can patrol our flats (jack crevalle/bull reds) it takes a while to get them in and the long revive for the reds isn't cool.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

If you want a good all-purpose inshore reel, then go with the 3000 for the reasons already mentioned. However, there are some situations that a smaller spool diameter and slower line retrieve is advantageous. The example that comes to mind is slowly hopping a jig on the bottom along a nice sandy dropoff for flounder. It's slow going but a very effective way to ensure you cover as much available bottom as possible. I've even gone down to 750 or 500 size shimano reels for targetting flounder.

This can also be a good technique during the winter time for fishing deep holes when it's really cold and fish are lazy.

Good luck!
Alex


----------

